# Thank You !!!!!!



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

As 2006 quickly comes to a close, I thought it would be nice (spelled F-U-N-N-Y) for everyone to send out some thank yous from the past year. I'll go first.......

I would like to thank "DJGJ200" for giving us the *"Crashing the Amber"* thread.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

i would like to say thanks to gil for without him we would not have this forum


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Danman said:


> i would like to say thanks to gil for without him we would not have this forum


It has been quite entertaining over the years.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sniper said:


> I would like to thank "DJGJ200" for giving us the *"Crashing the Amber"* thread.


Oh, without a doubt, I would say that takes first place!

Pretty much every thread in *Ask A Cop* has been thoroughly entertaining! 

I have to say that I also enjoyed the snide-fest in the Boston Police Orientation thread too... :sly:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

:dito:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks to Gil for brining back Ask A Cop...best fun evah!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

^ hahaha indeed


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks to all the 'rocket scientist ' out there that break 5 or 6 laws then come here looking for advice on beating the rap. 
thanks for the friends Ive made on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

My vote for best thread is "A case of cruiser envy?" by Landshark9C1;

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21370

That was one of the funniest damn things I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> My vote for best thread is "A case of cruiser envy?" by Landshark9C1;
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21370
> 
> That was one of the funniest damn things I've seen in awhile.


I'll have to agree on that one! Damn Funny Stuff!!!


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Opie said:


> I'll have to agree on that one! Damn Funny Stuff!!!


I just read it for the first time... boy did that guy get spanked:beat:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thank You to Gill and all of the moderators who keep this site up and running,also to all of the idiots who visit and post thier amusing crap.*


*THANK YOU*


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh definately landshark's thread. 1100 views in 3 days or something like that. 

and thanks to rocksy for introducing us to that slut jill in once upon a time...
i'd like to meet jill.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i'd like tomeet rocksy!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> i'd like tomeet rocksy!


yea me too:wub:


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for giving all us the opportunity to find we don't know everything we believe we know.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Holy cow that landshark one was great...what a tool.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

4ransom said:


> yea me too:wub:


a bunch of you schmucks already have. it's a massive let-down. I'm a light-weight asshole that talks like she has tourettes.

I'm thankful for the entertainment i get from reading a bunch of crap posted by cops.

I'd also like to thank the drunk asshole w/ a head lac that groped me, bled on me *and* puked on my boots today... all at once. Nothing quite makes a girl feel as sexy as that.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> I'd also like to thank the drunk asshole w/ a head lac that groped me, bled on me *and* puked on my boots today... all at once. Nothing quite makes a girl feel as sexy as that.


:-({|=


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh. the tough life of an "EMS" as she was called.......... LOL


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey i said i work IN ems


oh, and sniper has met me too. in uniform and just having cleared a call. he can tell you the truth about how hard i really work. :shifty:  

i did a section 12 with westie the other day. He was totally stone silent like a scared puppy until i was loading the p/t and then he whispers "hi valerie".


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd like to thank the academy...oh wait, wrong one.


It's sappy...I know...but I'd like to thank all the members...you guys are the ones that keep this thing going day in and day out...and of course Gil, who, without all the work he does on this site day in and day out, we wouldn't even have this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

rocksy1826 said:


> a bunch of you schmucks already have. it's a massive let-down.


I can attest to that.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm thankful for getting in...and making it through/surviving 25 weeks at the SPA


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

rocksy1826 said:


> I'd also like to thank the drunk asshole w/ a head lac that groped me, bled on me *and* puked on my boots today... all at once. Nothing quite makes a girl feel as sexy as that.


I'd like to thank Rocksy for giving me the chance to feel those bad-boys...

Um, nevermind: as you were....

Thanks gil...


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd like to make a toast in remberence to the hot babe picture thread that was short lived after a certain someone got a little to graphic!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

4ransom said:


> I'd like to make a toast in remberence to the hot babe picture thread that was short lived after a certain someone got a little to graphic!


 yeah VAL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

As a newer member I'd like to thank you all. This site is a great stress reliever, most of the ask a cop threads are hilarious.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks to Housingcop for his colorful insight, keep up the good fight!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd like to thank all the lemmings for...........job security.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I can attest to that.


oh, go to hell.

next time i'm an x-ray unit and i get a call with you? i'm not clearing you no matter how unnecessary it is for you to be there. heh



justanotherparatrooper said:


> yeah VAL!


think again! i wasn't even around for that thread


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Now that was a good thread!

Did that get deleted or locked?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

rocksy1826 said:


> oh, go to hell.
> 
> next time i'm an x-ray unit and i get a call with you? i'm not clearing you no matter how unnecessary it is for you to be there. heh


You'll turn around, and I won't be there....I'm very good at discreet exits.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> You'll turn around, and I won't be there....I'm very good at discreet exits.


yeah. so was your buddy that you told to give me grief. I didn't even see or hear my partner clear him. Much credit to him for not being someone that just got underfoot... and for not giving me grief while i was working on a patient.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That was all Andy...they were good, don't get me wrong but a little too good.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> yeah VAL!


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

It was exactly a year ago that CMPSA made his first post.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7602&page=2

post # 44

I Wonder what he is doing today.

I think it was even better than landshark.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> It was exactly a year ago that CMPSA made his first post.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7602&page=2
> 
> ...


Funny shit!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Those guys are STILL "updating their website"

http://www.cmpsa.org/


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What is the deal with them anyway?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Wackers of the highest order. Had more equipment then you could shake a stick at, had watercraft, really prime radios, a fleet of cars and those red emergency plates. 
After getting into a pissing match here, they sort of got nailed for doing something. I think the older guy was doing "safety patrols" in his town and then there was a series of investigations. To that end they sort of clammed up and disappeared.

Besides being a bunch of dorks, they were getting Homeland Security grant money (or made claims to that effect) and playing a little too hard at being cops.

They named their vehicles ER1 (Emergency Response 1), ER2, WC1 (water craft 1)

all about the toys.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

This is what became of them.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14135&highlight=cmpsa

Use the search (not the shoutbox) for CMPSA. They set the bar for whackers it will be tough for some one to top them. I am sure many will try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

rocksy1826 said:


> yeah. so was your buddy that you told to give me grief. I didn't even see or hear my partner clear him. Much credit to him for not being someone that just got underfoot... and for not giving me grief while i was working on a patient.


You think we want to be there??

The sweetest thing we can possibly see when we go on a medical is the big red fire truck already on-scene.

BUH-BYE!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Those guys are STILL "updating their website"
> 
> http://www.cmpsa.org/


*Last Updated: Saturday, April 15, 2006*


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> This is what became of them.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14135&highlight=cmpsa
> 
> Use the search (not the shoutbox) for CMPSA. They set the bar for whackers it will be tough for some one to top them. I am sure many will try.


what about landshark and the billerica ema? gotta be a close second.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd like to thank Andy0921 for the best avatars...the meet 'n greet girls...the PIMP BEHIND THE WHEEL...GIL


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

SinePari said:


> I'd like to thank Andy0921 for the best avatars...the meet 'n greet girls...the PIMP BEHIND THE WHEEL...GIL


'

we need to do another meet n greet... only less of a sausagefest with more people in general.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

4ransom said:


> what about landshark and the billerica ema? gotta be a close second.


Maybe, but CMPSA gets my vote. These guys built a whacker agency. Many towns and cities have emergency management. We need a poll biggest whacker(s) of all time.


----------

